# Evidence shows Polls beat deer kill check ins----Sharp



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22264


----------



## Neville (Aug 8, 2002)

We go through the same arguements here in PA.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Neville,
So which does PA do? Check-ins or statistical sampling ? I know that some states do use check-ins for deer...seems like a big waste of time and money. I hope all of the check-in advocates will at least read this artical with an open mind and reconsider their position.
L & O


----------



## Neville (Aug 8, 2002)

In PA, Game Commission employees check 40,000-50,000 deer in butcher shops and in checks done by our WCO's in the field. This data is then matched against harvest report cards sent in by successful hunters. The number crunchers then go to work and viola, we have an estimated harvest.

If you're interested in one of our population models, e-mail me directly and I'll send it to you. Its a bit long to post here.

Regards,

Joe


----------

